# port of cath removal dx ?



## codedog (Dec 28, 2010)

Patient  had a porth cath removal -cpt code  36590. Diagnosis code said lymphoma with status post  finished chemotherapeutic intervention. so DO i code as 202.80 with a v code , possible v66.2 or 67.2 orjust leave it as 202.80 ,not sure, any suggestions ? thanks


----------



## jdibble (Dec 28, 2010)

I wouldn't use the V codes you selected as they seem to be for a treatment of some sort because of the chemotherapy.  The removal of the port-o-cath is usually done because the patient is finished receiving chemotherapy - in which case I would not code the lymphoma, unless it specifies the patient is still under treatment for this.  Unless the port-o-cath is being removed because it is infected (then I would use a dx for the complication too) I usually code this with just V58.81 - fitting and adjustment of vascular catheter, removal or replacement.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

Look at V53.X (Fitting and adjustment of device)series for port of cath removal dx...

Hope it helps...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 31, 2010)

*ICDortacath removal-V58.81*




trent123 said:


> Patient  had a portacath removal -cpt code  36590. Diagnosis code said lymphoma with status post  finished chemotherapeutic intervention. so DO i code as 202.80 with a v code , possible v66.2 or 67.2 orjust leave it as 202.80 ,not sure, any suggestions ? thanks




My inputs

*The "indication/px done" is portacath removal on the pt "with" lymphoma,s/p chemo.*
My choice of code sequence is:

Pls look up 
Admission (encounter) / *for */ fitting (of) *portacath*-V58.81
ICD rubric "*includes" removal*" or replacement of catheter.
Aftercare/removal of vascular device -V58.81 *{CVAD*(36575-36590)}

PDX is V58.81*+*
SDX-lymphoma
*+ *
code reflecting "s/p chemo" ;Agree with your choice V67.2 
(as V67.2 is closer than v58.69 current or h/o v87.41)

Thanks


----------

